# Coloration question



## Poe4445 (May 14, 2008)

Hello all,
I am new to the forum, and have enjoyed reading the many informative posts. My question is on the proper description of my youngster, Abel. From what I have read here, I think he is a "blanket black and tan" with a "stock" coat. Is that correct?








Thanks,
P O Emerson


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Welcome to the board.

I'd consider him a saddle-back black and tan. Just because his black isn't that far-reaching and almost looks like it will fade more as he ages. How old is he?

He does appear to be a stock coat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well, we agree on the stock coat. His age does matter cause the tan may continue further up the legs to give more of a saddle as he ages (or not).

This color thing and our GSD's is hard. He's NOT sable and he's NOT a long coat (or white, he's definitely not a white GSD







)


----------



## Poe4445 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply and the welcome.

Abel will be 2 years old next Friday.

P O Emerson


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I know he seems to be a blanket black and tan stock coat gsd. He is gorgeous, BTW.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

if he is 2, he looks darker than a saddle i think...but maybe not as dark as some blankets...ah..semantics.

he is handsome, and definately stock coat!


----------



## Poe4445 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I feel better about not being able to figure it out for myself. Seems like the choice between saddle and blanket on some dogs is just a matter of individual opinion. Either way, I'm going to keep him. Many thanks for the opinions and compliments.
P O Emerson


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

imo your description is accurate, B/T blanket black. if he had any more black than he does, it'd be argued that he was a bi color, lol.

i'll admit that he's right at the border, but i usually consider a dog a saddle back when there is little to no black on the hip/thigh area. hence the comparison to a _saddle_. his black also reaches his elbows, which is in most descriptions of blanket backs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would call him a blanket. I'm not sure how genetics work as far as blanket vs. saddle, but to me a saddle actually looks like a saddle, and anything more I just call a blanket. There's also bi-color, but to be a bi-color he'd ONLY have tan on the bottoms of his legs and feet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Blanket black and tan stock coat.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I agree with Blanket, black and tan.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep,
I think you hit the nail on the head! Blanket black/tan I would say


----------

